# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Türk Devrimi !...

## anau

Türk Devrimi !... 

Yazar Adı: Metin Aydoğan 

Yazar İletişim: metinaydogan

Ekonomik Kalkınma; Temel Belirlemeler 
1. Dünya Savaşından sonra, dünyanın hemen her yerinde, bölgesel yada uluslararası gerilim ve çatışmalar yaşanırken Türkiyeğde, barış ve bağımsızlık temeli üzerine de yeni bir devlet kuruluyor; toplumsal yapı, sıradışı bir hızla ileriye doğru değiştiriliyordu. Tarihsel özellikleri, yerel gelenekleri ve bölgesel dengeleri gözeterek, yabancılaşmadan, taklitçiliğe düşmeden ve bağımlı hale gelmeden, yoksulluktan kurtularak uygarlaşmanın yol ve yöntemleri araştırılıyor, tartışılıyor ve uygulanıyordu. Bu iş için ders alınacak, başarılmış bir örnek yoktu. Ulusal bağımsızlığını elde eden yoksul bir yarı-sömürge ülke, bağımsızlığını koruyarak nasıl kalkınabilir, nasıl gelişkin bir toplum haline gelebilirdi? Bu amaç için izlenmesi gereken yol ne olmalıydı? 

1923ğün dünyasında görünüm şuydu: Bir yandan sömürge sahibi büyük emperyalist ülkeler, diğer yandan yoksul sömürge ve yarı sömürge ülkeler ve diğer bir yanda da, kendisine bambaşka bir kurtuluş yolu çizen yeni Sovyetler Birliği. Sömürgelerden toplumsal kalkınma yönünde alınacak herhangi bir örnek model söz konusu değildi. Aksine, ulusal bağımsızlık için onlara örnek olunmuştu. Batı, örnek alınabilirdi. Ancak sosyal yapı Batının kapitalist gelişimine hiç uygun değildi. Onlar beş yüz yıl önce başladıkları gelişimlerini, sömürgecilikten geçirerek emperyalizme ulaştırmışlar ve dünyayı paylaşmışlardı. Emperyalist dünyada, kapitalizmin liberal dönemini yaşayıp, ekonomik gelişmeyi, burjuva demokratik kurumlarla sağlamak artık mümkün değildi. Liberalizm ömrünü doldurmuş, dünya ekonomisine tekelcilik egemen olmuştu. Buna karşın Türkiyeğde sermaye birikimi oluşmamış, endüstriyel üretim başlamamış, işçi ve işveren sınıfları ortaya çıkmamıştı. Liberal kapitalizm ile kalkınma olanaklı görünmüyordu. 

Rusyağda, sosyal gelişimin doğal sonuçlarına bağlı olarak değil, savaşın özel koşullarına dayanan bir devrim ortaya çıkmış ve toplumsal yapıyla örtüşmeyen sosyalist bir uygulamaya girişilmişti. Rusya, üarlık yönetiminde, ekonomik olarak yarı-sömürge bir ülkeydi. Feodal hatta feodalizm öncesi üretim ilişkileri toplumda varlığını sürdürüyordu. Rusya büyük bir köylü ülkesiydi. Bu yanıyla Türk toplumuna benziyordu. Toplam nüfusuna oranı çok küçük olan bir işçi sınıfına sahip olması bu benzerliği gidermiyordu. Buna karşın, Rus Devrimi, bütün dünyada hatta batı ülkelerinde bile önemli bir etki yaratmış, sömürge hakları ve Batığdaki işçi sınıfının örgütlü kesimleri için bir umut haline gelmişti. İzlenmesi gereken yol belki bu yoldu. Zaten bilinen başka bir kalkınma ğyoluğ da yoktu. 

Ancak, hem kapitalist hem de sosyalist kalkınma ğyoluğ, Türk toplumunun o günkü tarihsel, sınıfsal ve toplumsa gerçeklerine uygun değildi. Her iki yönetimin de Türkiyeğde uygulanabilme şansı yoktu. O halde ne yapılmalıydı? Türk toplumunu, ğacı ve üzüntü verenğ yoksulluk ve gerilikten, ğkimseye muhtaç olmadanğ hızla kurtarmanın yolu ve yöntemi ne olmalıydı? Bu sorunun yanıtı, Kurtuluş savaşında verilen yanıtla aynı oldu; halkına, kendi gücüne ve ülke kaynaklarına dayanarak, ulusal bağımsızlıktan hiçbir koşumda ödün vermeden, yeni bir yol bulup izlemek... Bu yol bulundu ve uygulandı; ulusal bağımsızlığına kavuşan geri kalmış bir ülkenin nasıl kalkınabileceğini gösteren özgün bir örnek ortaya çıkarıldı. üzel girişimciliğe yer veren ancak kapitalist olmayan, devletçiliği öne çıkaran ancak sosyalist olmayan veya her ikisi de olan bir ekonomik kalkınma modeli geliştirilip uygulandı. Ne liberalizm ne de kollektivizmin belirleyici olduğu, böyle bir modeli uygulayıp yaşatmak mümkün müydü? Bu yol geniş köylü yığınlarının ve ulusal ekonomimin gücünü arttırıp, toplumsal ilerlemeyi sağlayabilir miydi? Hem sağdan hem de soldan bu soruya olumsuz yanıtlar geldi ama Kemalist yönetim, bu yönetimi kararlılıkla uyguladı ve şaşırtıcı başarılar elde etti. Uygulamalar benzer konumdaki bir çok ülkeyi, değişik oranlarda etkiledi. Bugün, küreselleşme politikalarının zor duruma soktuğu, az gelişmiş ya da gelişmekte olan ülkelere 21. Yüzyıla girerken; şikayetçi oldukları ekonomik sorunlardan kurtulabilmeleri için adı verilmeden, Kemalist kalkınma modelinin temel tercihleri öneriliyor. Kanadalı ünlü ekonomist, Prof. Michel Chossudovsky, günümüzde yaşanan mali ve sınai bunalımdan Dünya Bankası ve IMFğyi sorumlu tutarak, bu bunalımdan kurtulunması için; ulusal ekonomilerin yeniden yapılandırılması gerektiğini ve öncelikle, bütünüyle korumasız hale getirilmiş olan ulusal sanayinin koruma altına alınarak, yerli üretimin teşvik edilmesi gerektiğini söylemektedir. (321- ğCumhuriyetğ 13 Aralık 1998) Polonyağda, ğsosyalitsğ sisteminin çözülerek kapitalizme geçilmesinde önemli rol oynamış, Dayanışma Sendikasığnın ünlü lideri ve eski Polonya Cumhurbaşkanı Lech Walesa, yeni düzenden de umduğunu bulamadığı için olacak: ğsosyalist sistemi ve kapitalizmi birlikte uygulamalı. İkisinden de yararlanılarak, şimdiye dek kimsenin bulamadığı yeni bir yol bulunmalığ (322- ğMilliyet Walesa ile Konuştuğ Zeynep Oral, Milliyet, 10 Ekim 1998 / 322-a; ğUlusal Kurtuluşun Sonu mu?ğ Samir Amin, ğBüyük Kargaşağ Alan Yay. 1993 sf. 12/322-b: ğYabancı Yatırım Uyarısığ Prof. Dr. Ahmet Tonak, Cumhuriyet 8 Mart 1998) diyor. Polonyalı liderin Türk Devrimini ve üinğdeki gelişmeleri incelemediğin anlaşılıyor. 
Kemalist kalkınma modelindeki temel tercihlerin, bağımsızlığına 2. Dünya savaşından sonra kavuşan birçok ülke tarafından kullanıldığı bilinmektedir. Bunu en iyi, 1955 yılında, 29 Asya ve Afrika ülkesinin katıldığı Bandung Konferansı kararlarında görmek mümkündür. üçüncü Dünya sorunları uzmanı Mısırlı ekonomist Samir Amin: ğ...Tereddütsüz bir biçimde, çağımız üçüncü Dünyağsının ulusal projesiğ olarak gördüğü Bandung kararlarını şöyle özetlemektedir: ğ... üretici güçlerin geliştirilmesi, özellikle sanayi üretiminde çeşitlendirmenin sağlanması, ulusal devlete bu sürecin yönetim ve denetimini sağlama iradesi kazandırılması; ulusal devlete bu sürecin yönetim ve denetimini sağlama idaresi kazandırılması; ulusal kaynaklara egemen olunması; yaratılan artı değerin merkezileştirilmesi ve üretken yatırımlara yönlendirilmesine olanak sağlayacak parasal dolaşımın, devlet denetimine alınması; ulusal pazara egemen olunması ve dünya pazarlarına açılmak için rekabet gücünün artırılması, teknolojik gelişmenin sağlanması; kalkınma sürecinin halk desteğini sağlayarak devletin öncülüğünde gerçekleştirilmesi...ğ322-a Bu ilkeler, Bandungğdan 30 yıl önce, Türkiyeğde belirlenip başarıyla uygulanan ilkelerin aynısıdır. 
üinğin, yabancı sermaye ve yabancı yatırımlarla ilgili bugünkü tutumu, Türkiyeğnin 1923-1938 arasındaki tutumuyla şaşırtıcı bir benzerlik içindedir. üinğdeki yabancı yatırımların niteliği konusunda ODTü İktisat Fakültesi öğretim üyesi Prof. Dr. Ahmet Tonak şöyle söylüyor: ğüin kendi kalkınma stratejisi içinde, gereksinim duyduğu yabancı yatırımı ülkesine çağırıyor. Böylece teknoloji ediniyor, istihdam yaratıyor ve hatta ihracatını arttırıyor. Ama koşullar koyuyor; işletmelerde üinli mühendislerin kullanılmasını, istihdamın ne kadarının üinğden sağlanacağı üinli yöneticilerin şirket yönetimine girmesini ve ne kadar süre sonra yatırımın üinğe devredileceğini kendisi belirliyor.ğ322-b Ayrıca üin bugün, enflasyonu düşük tutmaya ödün vermeme, devlete ait merkez bankasının bağımsız olması ve büyüme hızını istikrarlı düzeyde tutma politikalarını uyguluyor. Bunlar bilindiği gibi Kemalist Kalkınma Modeliğnin temel uygulamalarıydı. Bu uygulamalara karşın yabancı sermaye üinğe yoğun olarak geldi. üin pazarı onlara çok çekici geliyordu. Kendi pazarına sahip çıkan ve geliş koşullarını belirleyen ulus yöneticilerinin varlığı ve ileri sürdükleri koşullar canlarını sıksa da, onları bu pazara yöneltmekten alıkoymuyordu. Pazarın büyük, ücretlerin düşük olması, bütün bu koşullara karşın, uluslararası şirketleri, üinğde yatırım yapmaya zorlamaktadır. 
Kısa sürede büyük başarı ve ilerleme sağlayan Kemalist kalkınma yöntemi, artık Türkiyeğde uygulanmıyor. On beş yıllık aktif iktidar döneminden sonra başlayan geri dönüş, toplumsal düzeni, Kemalizmin öngördüğü sistemin tam karşıtına dönüştürdü. ülkeyi uzun yıllar emperyalist reçetelerle yöneten iktidarlar, Cumhuriyet Halk Fırkasının değil, Terakkiperver ve Serbest Fırkağnın programlarını uyguladılar. Kemalizmin devletçilik, devrimcilik ve halkçılık ilkelerini, uzun süre adını koymadan hep ğsolğ buldular ve uygulamadan kaldırdılar. En ılımlı ve ğAtatürkçüğ olanları, devletçiliğin ğgerçekte Atatürkğün dünya görüşünde yer almadığını, bu ilkenin, 1929 dünya ekonomik bunalımının zorunlu ve geçici bir sonucu olduğunuğ söylediler. 53. Cumhuriyet hükümetinin başbakanı Tansu üiller gibi daha açık sözlüleri ise; ğbüyük bir özelleştirme seferberliğini gerçekleştirdikleriniğ belirterek, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti için ğson sosyalist cumhuriyeti de yıktıklarınığ iddia eden açıklamalar yaptılar. 
Kendilerini ğdemokratik solğ ya da ğsosyal demokratğ diye adlandıran siyasal kümelenmelerin de tutumları benzer nitelikteydi. Altı oktan üçünün artık eskidiğini açıkladılar ve özelleştirme uygulamalarına itirazsız katıldılar. 
ğSosyalistğ sol ise, Kemalizmi özellikle günümüzde, incelemeye bile almadı. Dünyanın hemen her yerinde sosyalistler, Kemalizmi, anti-emperyalist ulusal bağımsızlık ve toplumsal ilerleme hareketi olarak görüp desteklerken, yerli ğsosyalistlerğ ne olduğunu yada olmadığını anlamadan, incelemeden; ğkapitalizme hizmet eden burjuva hareketiğ olduğunu söyleyerek karşı çıktılar. 
Mustafa Kemal, Kurtuluş Savaşığnı kazanıp İzmirğe girerken: ğgerçek savaşımız bundan sonra başlıyorğ(323- ğMilli Kurtuluş Tarihiğ Doğan Avcıoğlu, İstanbul Mat. 1974 3 Cilt, sf. 1299) demişti. Bu sözler, ekonomik kalkınma ve toplumsal ilerleme hedefinin, askeri savaşı kazanmaktan daha zor bir mücadeleyi gerektirdiğini kavramanın bilinciyle söylenmiş sözlerdi. Yüzyıllar süren dış sömürü, son derece geri toplumsal gelenekler ve kendi içine kapalı, üretimsiz bir toplumun, hızla kalkınarak, bir daha eski tutsak durumuna düşmeden, uygarlığa ulaşmasının ne denli zor bir hedef olduğu biliniyordu. Seçilen zor yolun karamsarlık yaratmasına, elde edilen başarıların da hayalciliğe yol açmasına izin verilmeden, ülke gerçeklerinden kopmadan, taklitçiliğe kapılmadan, kendi gücüne ve halkına güvenerek gerçekçi bir kalkınma yolu bulundu ve uygulandı. Kitlelerin koyu bir gerilik, eğitimsizlik, örgütsüzlük ve yoksulluk içinde bulunması, kalkınma için gerekli olan mali kaynak, bilgi birikimi, yetişmiş kadro ve donanımın olmaması seçilen yoldaki kararlılığı etkilemedi. Bu anlayışla girişilen mücadelede, hem sosyal hem de ekonomik alanda, toplumsal ilerlemeyi sağlayan olağanüstü değişim ve dönüşümler gerçekleştirildi Ve aynı, Ulusal Kurtuluş Savaşığnda olduğu gibi, az gelişmiş dünya ulusları için, bağımsızlıklarına kavuştuklarında kalkınmak için izleyecekleri yol konusunda, evrensel bir örnek oluşturuldu. Türk Devrimi, dünyanın emperyalist devletler tarafından paylaşıldığı ve aralarındaki pazar çatışmalarının aralıksız sürdüğü bir dünyada, ulusal bağımsızlığını korunarak kalkınılacağını gösteren, ilk uygulama oldu. 
Türk Devrimiğnden sonra bağımsızlığa kavuşan bir çok azgelişmiş ülke, dünya halkları üzerinde son derece yüksek bir prestije sahip olan Sovyetler Birliğiğnin etkisinden uzun süre kurtulamadılar. Büyük çoğunluğu bağımsızlık mücadelesi süresince bu ülkeden yardım almış bir anlamda Oğna bağımlı hale gelmişlerdi. Savaş sürecindeki ideolojik bağımlılıklar, savaştan sonra da sürmüş ve ortaya, feodal toplumsal ilişkilerine karşın ğsosyalist uygulamalarağ girişen, bir çok az gelişmiş ülke çıkmıştı. Kemalist kalkınma modeli bu nedenle, gerçekleştirdiği başarıların somutluğuna karşın, bu tür ülkeler tarafından yeterince incelenemedi ve sonuçlarından dersler çıkarılamadı. Az gelişmiş ülkelerin bir bölümü, Sovyetlerğden etkilenip, gerçekleşmesi mümkün olmayan öznel siyasi hedefler peşine düşerken, diğer bir bölümü ise emperyalizmin etki alanında kalarak yarı sömürge haline geldiler. Dünyanın çoğunluğunu oluşturan bu ülkeler gerçek kurtuluşlarını gerçekleştirip, dünya siyasetine ağırlıklarını koyamadılar. Ancak, 1980 sonrasında üinğdeki uygulamalar, Doğu bloğu ve Sovyetler Birliğiğnin çöküşü, Vietnam ve Kübağdaki gelişmeler ile küreselleşme politikalarının tüm az gelişmiş ülkeler üzerindeki yıkıcı etkileri, Kemalist politikanın yetmiş beş yıl aradan sonra yeniden bu ülkelerin siyasi gündemine, onların kurtuluş yolu olarak girmesine yol açtı. 21. Yüzyıla girerken, küreselleşmeye karşı ulusçu eğilimlerin gelişiyor olması ve Kemalizmin yükselen değer oyalar yeni yüzyıla taşınmasının nedenleri burada yatıyor. üzel girişimcilikle bütünleştirilmiş devletçi politika, bu politikada sağlanan geliştirici denge, koy aydınlanmasına yönelik eğitim atılımları, ulusal pazarın korunması, kamu maliyesi, sağlık, ulaşım ve bayındırlık alanlarında elde edilen başarılar, Türk devrim ilkelerini, azgelişmiş ülkeler tarafından öğrenilmeye değer kılıyor. 
Fransız yazarı Paul Gentizon 1929 yılında kaleme aldığı kitabında Türk Devrimini devrimcilik anlamında, Fransız İhtilaliğnden ve Rus Devriminden daha ileride bulur. Ona göre; ğSürekli devrim anlayışı, Türkiyeğden başka hiçbir ülkede bu denli radikal bir tutumla uygulanamamıştır. Fransız ihtilali, siyasi kurumlar arasında sınırlı kalmış, Rus İhtilali sosyal alanları sarsmıştır. Sadece Türk Devrimi, siyasi kurumları, sosyal ilişkileri, dinsel alışkanlıkları, aile ilişkilerini, ekonomik yaşamı ve toplumun moral değerlerini ele almış ve bunları devrimci yöntemlerle, köklü bir biçimde yenilemiştir. Her değişim yeni bir değişime neden olmuş, her yenilik bir başka yeniliğe kaynaklık etmiştir. Ve bunların tümü halkın yaşamında yer tutmuştur.ğ(324- ğMustafa Kemal ve Uyanan Doğuğ Poul Gentizon, Bilgi Yay. 2. Baskı 1994, sf. 164) Belirlemenin abartılı olup olmadığını belirleyecek en iyi gösterge elbette, gerçekleştirilen sosyal ve ekonomik dönüşümlerin somut sonuçlarının incelenmesi olacaktır. Mustafa Kemal yapılan işlerin tarihsel ve sosyal anlamını; ğBiz büyük bir devrimi gerçekleştirdik. ülkeyi bir çağdan alıp yeni bir çağa götürdük. Bir çok eskimiş kurumu yıktık.ğ(325- Kurtuluş ve Sonrasığ A. Doğan, 1925, sf. 165, ak: Hüseyin Cevizoğlu ğAtatürkçülükğ Ufuk Ajans Yayınları, No: 4, sf. 62) ya da; ğUçurumun kenarında yıkık bir ülke. Her çeşit düşmanla kanlı boğuşmalar. Yıllarca süren savaş. Ondan sonra içerde ve dışarda saygı ile tanınan yeni bir vatan, yeni sosyete, yeni devlet ve bunları başarmak için sürekli devrimlerğ(326- ğMustafa Kemal Döneminde Ekonomiğ Bilsay Kuruç, Bilgi Yayınevi, 1987, sf. 18) sözleriyle ifade etmiştir. Bu sözler, gerçekleştirilen devrimci dönüşümlerin, tarihsel boyutunu ve sağlanan toplumsal ilerlemenin düzeyini gösteren ifadelerdir. 
Türk Devrimiğnin, 1923-1938 arasındaki ekonomik kalkınma ve toplumsal ilerleme dönemi, aynı Bağımsızlık Savaşı dönemi gibi, özgündür ve ayırtedici özelliklere sahiptir. Devrim ilkeleri haline gelen bu özellikler, bir bütün olarak kesintisiz bir biçimde uygulanmış ve Kemalizm, hem sürekli devrimciliğini, hem de evrensel boyutunu, bu uygulamalardan almıştır. Türk devrimi, sanayinde yoksun az gelişmiş ülkelere örnek olan yeni bir ulus-devlet sistemi yaratmıştır. 
(Metin Aydoğan, Yeni Dünya Düzeni Kemalizm ve Türkiye, 20. Yüzyılın Sorgulanması, 1. Basım, Aralık 1999, S. 349-)

----------

